# H/T set up treatment quart in heated tank



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been advised (by the AWESOME OldFishLady) to set up a one quart treatment container within my regular heated tank, with recommendations to clip it to the side to keep it stable.
So that I don't tie up dear OldFishLady's time (who is likely needed on emergencies, etc.)- I wanted to put this question 'out there' to find out how folks accomplish this in their setups.
Bet there are some wonderful ideas out there- kindly please share!
THANKS!

(FWIW- I've got the treatment solution warming in a click-zip bag floating in my tank (to get the temp equilibrated while I figure this out!))


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok- just want to share pics of my hospital tank - I think it's pretty useful, as I'm watching my lil' betta sitting contentedly on his betta hammock in it (so am assuming it can't be so bad?)

Note: normally it's covered to keep air above water hydrated- cover removed for pics only

Overview- sitting in heated home tank (attached by hair clips). 








Detail showing hospital tank that is wider than deep, with aerator, and betta hammock for comfort and support: 








Side view of hospital tank in heated home tank


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

It looks great. That's what she means! Just make sure he cant make a leap for it or anything. Best wishes!


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> It looks great. That's what she means! Just make sure he cant make a leap for it or anything. Best wishes!


Thanks so much for your kind words! :-D

Nope- can't make a leap (removed the purple top for pictures but it's on under normal conditions)- or, if he does, it would be back into his original tank!
It's a tupperware-type top, but I don't have it attached as normal (too tight of a seal imho. 
As such, it's inverted and balanced on the top of the tank-slightly offset by the clips, but I've adjusted it that any (minor) gaps face into the tank (and not out toward the 'great outdoors'.

I think he's very comforted by the hammock- provides him a place to rest in the otherwise boring tank (save for the gently bubbling airstone). 
Makes ME feel better, anyway! lol

Thanks again!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rue721 (Mar 8, 2011)

That QT tank looks fantastic to my novice eye .

I've got the same leaf hammock in my betta's QT, and I know it has made has made a huge difference in his convalescence. Before I got it, the little guy was circling around, scared and disoriented, all night. As soon as I attached that leaf he seemed a million times better. 

He's laying on it right now (well, actually on the suction cup, but he's been so ill for the last few days that I'll take what I can get in terms of "happy" behavior ). He also likes to hide under it when he's scared.

I think that as long as your fish has got a soft bed, a hiding place, and a little air, he's probably as comfortable as he can be .


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

rue721 said:


> That QT tank looks fantastic to my novice eye .
> 
> I've got the same leaf hammock in my betta's QT, and I know it has made has made a huge difference in his convalescence. Before I got it, the little guy was circling around, scared and disoriented, all night. As soon as I attached that leaf he seemed a million times better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words!
So glad that your little one is finding comfort, too! -thanks to you! 

Funny- just did a 50% water change & noticed that he was a bit too 'busy' in there (though it was quiet/dark for most of the day). I just took a little bit of water out (since it seemed a bit deeper than before), and he's settled back onto his little hammock (must have been too deep for his lordship! lol)


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Question - could you use a breeder for QT? 

Something like this: http://www.petco.com/product/7449/L...h_1-_-Lee's Multi-Purpose 3-Way Breeders-7449

It doesn't say how large it is, so I don't know if it's one quart or not.


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

gmd1800 said:


> Question - could you use a breeder for QT?
> 
> Something like this: http://www.petco.com/product/7449/L...h_1-_-Lee's Multi-Purpose 3-Way Breeders-7449
> 
> It doesn't say how large it is, so I don't know if it's one quart or not.


Hm- interesting!
However, I don't have enough experience to comment.

One thing I like about my current setup is that it's longer than it is deep- so he has some swimming space & it's also not so deep that he has to expend a lot of energy to breathe (though resting on his hammock helps that, too).


----------

